# Lost ratty! :(



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Last night one of my female youngsters Marilyn managed to escape from her cage. I have been looking for her since half past 9 this morning and still no sign of her 

The cage was put in the bathroom as they were being extra noisy and I couldnt get to sleep, however the top of the cage must not have been closed properly. Her sister Delilah also escaped but was found scurrying about on the landing. 

My worst fear is that she's fallen down the toilet and been flushed away!! But the big back pipe behind the toilet is too slippery to grip onto, and there's no other way she could've got up onto the toilet, but it's still lingering at the back of my mind. We even lifted up 2 manhole covers this morning to see if she was down there! All the doors upstairs were closed apart from my dad's office and obviously the bathroom. We have literally turned my dad's office upside down and she is no where to be seen. I have checked in every possible hiding place and I just dont know what to do. I have listening to see if i can hear her anywhere, but nothing. Ive got a gut feeling something must have happened otherwise Im sure she would've come out by now from wherever she is hiding.

Any reassurance or tips on how I can get her to come back?? Im so worried.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Set up a bin trap in the rooms she had access to, food works wonders lol.

I hope you find her soon, I doubt she has gone very far tbh.


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Set up a bin trap in the rooms she had access to, food works wonders lol.
> 
> I hope you find her soon, I doubt she has gone very far tbh.


This is a good idea. Smelly food works too such as sardines. I doubt you will have any hope of finding her at the moment as it's ratty sleepy time. I'd advise this evening to make sure you keep as quiet as possible to listen out of little paws. Try and keep all the doors shut that were closed when she went missing that way you can eliminate those rooms.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Could have gone downstairs, when my hamster escaped before he went upstairs, and then behind the bath tub. GoodLuck


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. We have checked downstairs, only place she could've gone is in the hallway - all other doors were closed. 

She is good at hiding, when i let them run around my room she sometimes hides under my wardrobe and wont come out but for some reason ive just got a horrible gut feeling  

Ill set some food out for her over night.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

good luck finding her.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

My sister's little rat went "missing" and ended up getting into my parent's bedroom in the early hours of the morning. Granted we did have a bit of help from mum because of a loud scream at about 5am 

The door was shut too so it might be worth checking every room in the house, they're sneaky little things. Good luck finding her!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

ajohnson said:


> My sister's little rat went "missing" and ended up getting into my parent's bedroom in the early hours of the morning. Granted we did have a bit of help from mum because of a loud scream at about 5am


LMAO, probably gave her the shock of her life!


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Although the toilet would've been very difficult for her to climb up on, do you think it's possible she's fallen in and got stuck in the pipe?? 

My mum and dad seem to think if she did fall in to the toilet, she would've just sat in the water in the bowl and wouldn't have tried to swim anywhere. I'm thinking the worse now as it's not really like her to not make any noise, when she does go hiding I usually find her within 10 minutes


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

maybe she's just got tired/scared and is curled up somewhere safe and dark.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Sophie_xxx said:


> Although the toilet would've been very difficult for her to climb up on, do you think it's possible she's fallen in and got stuck in the pipe??
> 
> My mum and dad seem to think if she did fall in to the toilet, she would've just sat in the water in the bowl and wouldn't have tried to swim anywhere. I'm thinking the worse now as it's not really like her to not make any noise, when she does go hiding I usually find her within 10 minutes


Have you looked behind the bath panel?
Just popped into my head so thought I'd mention it


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

No way she could've got behind the bath as it's all sealed up. We've literally had the whole entire room that we think she is in out and turned upside down, it's a complete mystery as to where she is!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Sophie_xxx said:


> No way she could've got behind the bath as it's all sealed up. We've literally had the whole entire room that we think she is in out and turned upside down, it's a complete mystery as to where she is!!


I would still check even if it looks like she couldn't have got in, rodents can get themselves into the silliest of places lol


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd get hold of a humane rat trap, bait it and leave it set up. She'll go in when she's hungry.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

is there any gaps at the back of the stem of the sink where the pipes go in?


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope, there's no gaps anywhere. I have literally searched every possible place, which is why im beginning to think that maybe she did fall into the toilet. Im so upset


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Still got my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

We found her!! After 12 hours of searching...

Luckily my mum had gone into the bathroom and noticed the water level in the toilet bowl had dropped and was moving a little bit, so my dad took apart the toilet and would you believe it - there's Marilyn sitting in the toilet pipe. A little bit wet but otherwise not phased at all  She must've just hung on for dear life whenever the toilet was flushed. She's a tough cookie and im so please we saved her. She's now had a wash and some strawberry yoghurt!

Thank u all for the helpful replies.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

wow so glad you have found her


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad you found her. Must be such a relief! Might be a good idea to invest in some clips or little padlocks to put on the cage doors as she's a little escape artist and remember to put the loo seat down when they are in the bathroom.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Jeepers I think maybe she was re hearsing for that film flushed away..  My kids have it.. Im sure its about Rats.. cartoon stuyle.. 


So glad you have found her.. xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

YAY, I am so glad you found her 


Just goes to show you should always follow your gut instinct lol


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

OK, number 1. Ew that's gross, I feel so damn sorry for her LOL. 2. good job finding her!


----------

